

Student Hackathon Aims to Break World Record This Weekend - rjvir
http://mashable.com/2013/09/17/world-record-student-hackathon/

======
gailees
As one of the original directors of MHacks, I can't wait to see what they pull
off this time. Really looks like they are going big this weekend.

------
yefim
As far as I know, it's being hosted in the Big House box seats - which will be
absolutely fantastic!

------
mattste
Any cool hack ideas to work on this weekend?

